# How to read *. PDF and *. DJVU in FreeBSD?



## valsorym (Sep 10, 2011)

How to read *. PDF and *. DJVU in FreeBSD?
I have installed WM OpenBox. can not imagine the mind than to read a book in this expansion.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 10, 2011)

PDF: graphics/xpdf and/or graphics/zathura and/or graphics/epdfview
DJVU: graphics/djview4


----------



## valsorym (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 11, 2011)

Another nice option for viewing PDFs that was pointed out on the forums recently is graphics/mupdf.


----------

